# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Phone charger plug exploded

## Yaknowit99

Hi,   My daughters phone charger exploded in the gpo and they cant get it out. The rcd tripped at the time, Im just wondering how dangerous this is to leave over night or until we can get someone to sort it.  Im away and unable to attended to the situation.  Any advice will help.  TIA

----------


## phild01

Leave switched off the circuit breaker for that GPO.  
Ebay replacement charger by any chance!

----------

